# Milwaukee Zoo



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Here's some shots from our Zoo's gazillion gallon Amazon tank. It's an awesome display that should really be seen in person. It's sad, so many huge fish in there and not one piranha.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

ooops that's the North American tank. Here's the Amazon.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

sorry for the dark pics. Flash was making it worse.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

This Lion was huge!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Gaboon viper


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

beefy pacu!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Musky. I'll see you this fall.


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

that looks like a wicked tank in the first pic


----------



## mauls (Mar 25, 2004)

damn, that pacu and rtc are AMAZING!!!

thanks for the pics man, i love seeing pics from other zoo's


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

hell yeah thats some cool sh##


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Great fish and that lion is HUGE indeed









The Pacu and RTC are definately the finest fish around







How big was the pacu, btw?


----------

